# Coo Coo Ca Choo



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Talking Walrus Tusk Ivory here! Went on a winter vacation trip and bought this at a knife shop in Gatlinburg TN.. It was a piece of ancient walrus tusk ivory. I'll show the progression into a call.. For the barrel I chose Red Morrell burl. The bead is the Ancient Walrus tusk ivory, the toneboard I made from Hippo tooth Ivory. (O-ring fitted) I didn't buy the whole tusk, just the 2" piece. (this call is already sold)

The whole tusk (at the store)








The 2" section, just cut it out round


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yellow mother custard dripping from a dead dogs eye.

Beautiful as always Brad, but I'm still stuck on the Hackberry and Buffalo.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Best band in the world Don!

Lovely Brad, really nice looking!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

She's a beaut. ( Matt might comment on the gender usage ), as always real craftsmanship.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Purty. But how do they know it came from a talking walrus?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Purty. But how do they know it came from a talking walrus?


Because the apeman told him!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL ya'll ain't right! Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Brad where do you go to get these materials?


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Brad where do you go to get these materials?


This was at a little knife shop in a little tourist town. (Gatlinburg TN) I buy my burls at different places I usually find on the web... I'll buy small portions 1st to see the quality of the materials 1st. I've got ivory in trade for calls before too.. after folks started seeing that I'll use pretty exotic stuff I'll get requests on occasion..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez it's been a few years since I've been to Gatlinburg. My parents used to take us there on vacation when we were teens, and my parents continued to go until a few years ago.


----------

